# [Fri 1st Aug 2014] BASHY BEATS SOUTHSIDE PARTY (The Queens Head)



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 8, 2014)

The Bashy Beats crew return to the Queens Head in Brixton for another Southside Party. This time we have a very special guest for you, founder of Technicality and Inperspective records – CHRIS INPERSPECTIVE. With support on the night from Aural Voyeurism, Richie Blood and Six who’ll be spanning the musical landscape to cater directly for those who like to get out, get down, and GET BASHY!

FREE ALL NIGHT. 
OUTDOOR / SMOKING AREA. 
LATE LICENSE TILL 3AM. 
NEAREST TUBE: BRIXTON / STOCKWELL

WWW.BASHYBEATS.COM


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

The date of the flier does not match this listing!

Good luck for tonight though!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 8, 2014)

Balls! Have updated it now so hopefully its all sorted. Cheers for the heads up!


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2014)

Make sure you get it up on B Buzz! 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/add-your-event/


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 1, 2014)

Bumpity bump - its tonight folks!


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2014)

There's literally TOO MUCH on in Brixton tonight! I will try and pop in though.


----------

